# Show name for Mocha?



## monsterofastorm (Apr 22, 2011)

We got this horse at auction and my friend is going to show her for the first time. She came up with Mocha To Go. What do you think of that? What are some other ideas? She is a bay, she does not have any markings. She is a qh. 16.1 hh.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the Mocha To Go! You could also try Mocha Latte, or some other coffee name. Mocha Bean? Mochaccino? Mocha Stone (a name for pretty green mineral)? You could take Mocha out of Moccasin. Like some Indian name like Little Moccasin or something. Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Moccha To Go sounds really good  

Hmmm...Mocha star? Maybe add a twist of French to make Mocha Etoile?

Do you want her name to be in the show name? If not, try something like Bursting with Flavour, or Freshly Brewed Winner

Sorry, Im not the best at the naming thing, btu I will try and think up something else


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Ooh, Mocha Etoile is really classy...


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

My friend's horse is called My Mochachinno, but it isn't very cassy lol.


----------



## monsterofastorm (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the idea, keep them coming, I will be sure to tell her all of them and see if she like any others. I'm also glad to hear you all like Mocha To Go, I was a little worried about that one!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Mocha with a dash of Sweet? I know that is really long but I just thought of that idea :/ What about hmmmm....What a sweat treat? I don't know that sounds more like chocolate 

Ok, this one'll sound weird. I take my Mocha HOT! I don't know if it works but I thought of it. And also, Double Double.


----------



## monsterofastorm (Apr 22, 2011)

I talked to her and she says she is going to stick with Mocha To Go! thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I think we all like that one. 

PS I like your signature, Monsterofastorm.


----------

